# Lexan



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't remember the name of the magazine I was readying (it was a few years ago) but they mentioned a company coming out with a Lexan bra/front coating for most cars. I was wondering if anyone else had heard anything about this, specifically for our cars?


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

well, while I was putting this post up I was searching the internet and finally happened across a company that does this. I know I'm going to do some more looking into this and see what users of the product have to say about it. Now my inquiry changes to, has anyone here used this?
XPEL Technologies Corp.: XPEL Clear Bra Paint Protection Products


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have no experience with this product but that is something i really want to add in the future. Nice find. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have this product on my car. 
I had done:
Hood up to the scoops
Partial on the front fenders
Entire front end
Front lights
Fog lights
Rear view mirrors
Behind the front and rear wheels in the fender wells
Jim Wangers signed 2 spots under the hood. I applied the product over his signatures one being the fuel rail cover. It's holding fast despite the high heat build up
It is COSTLY but worth it. Ran me over 500.
These cars are highly susceptible to stone chipping. I don't worry about it now.

I credit this product for saving my front end from damage when a wayward raccoon T-boned my front L fascia.

Good product.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

clear bras are put onto lots of cars. they offer great protection, but the one thing that you have to realize is that there is a pretty heavy line (in my eyes) left where the bra ends.

also, if you aren't one that takes the time to detail your car properly, that dividing line will get more pronounced if wax gets built up at the edge, plus you can never get it to shine as good as a non-covered car

these things are pretty good, but I'm just giving you a couple of other things to think about, so you can make an informed choice.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

No problems with wax build up on the edges, I found its not like removing the wax in a crease with a finger nail to scrape it out. Merely wiping it removes it. You can wipe along the line easily. 

As far as the fine line.... It's not noticeable at a distance, up close it is on the hood and fender, but on the front end it isn't, however the fine line is more eye appealing than looking at the front end with a gazillion stone chips in it. You also don't have to fool around with a leather cover taking away from the appearance of the front end. I'd wrap the entire car in it if I had the $$ to allocate to it. Bug juice is easily removed with a wet cloth. No scrubbing with road tar remover or bug begone.


----------

